# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Cirque du Soleil

## shigjeta

Cirque du Soleil ( Cirku i Diellit) eshte nje kompani argetimi kanadeze qe ne shfaqjet e saj perzien artin dramatik me cirkun. Ajo u formua ne 1984 nga Guy Laliberte dhe Daniel Gauthier. Shfaqjet e tyre jane me shume se nje spektakel i artit fizik, por nje nderthurje e muzikes, skenografise, interpretimit.... vertet mbreselenese. Shume te suksesshme, kjo kompani ka deri tani dy qendra nje ne Quebec dhe nje ne Las Vegas si edhe 19 shfaqje me tematika te ndryshme qe kane vizituar rreth 271 qytete ne te gjitha kontinentet. Disa nga shfaqjet jane : La Magie Continue, Dralion, Saltimbanco, Mystere, Alegria, Love, O etj. Me spektaklet e tyre kane terhequr vemendjen e rreth 90 milion njerezve qe i kane pare ato.

----------


## shigjeta

Cirque du Soleil po pergatit enkas per naten e çmimeve Oscar nje paraqitje madheshtore. Kjo eshte hera e dyte qe ky cirk merr pjese ne kete ceremoni. Hera e pare ishte ne 2002 me pjesen "IRIS : Nje udhetim ne boten e kinemase".  Ne shfaqet e tyre te shumta, qe zgjasin rreth dy ore, marrin pjese gati 75-80 artist. Ndersa ne kete paraqitje per Oscars, qe do te zgjasi vetem 3 min, do kete me shume se 50 artist ne skene. Sipas mediave pritet te jete diçka e veçant.  

Nga shfaqja IRIS

----------


## Enii

magnifique ...  :buzeqeshje: 

kam dashur shume here ta shoh live por sme eshte dhene mundesi .. e kam pare ne TV dhe mu duke e mrekullueshme.

----------


## cool_shqype

Me te vertete qe shfaqia qe ata paraqesin eshte nje veper arti qe ka shenderruar cirkun dhe e ka ngritur ne nje nivel shum te larte......e kam ndjekur disa here dhe kam ngelur i befasuar c'do here... e per c'zhanerr te flasesh me pare......muzika = e perkryer, kostumet = fantastike, levizjet =marramendese, regjia = ufo, gjimnastet = talente.....pa frike pothuaj kane prekur limitet e ketij zhaneri.

----------


## MI CORAZON

E kam pare ne Vegas dhe me ka mahnitur.

----------


## Fiori

Gjate viteve them se jam munduar te shikoj shumicen e shfaqjeve te tyre ne U.S. Shfaqjet qe me kane ngelur me shume ne mendje jane:

*"O"* - _Las Vegas_ (me i bukuri)
*La Nouba* - _Orlando Florida_
*The Beatles LOVE* - _Las Vegas_
*Kooza* - _Philadelphia_

Jane te vetmit qe ja vlen te harxhosh leket per bileta sepse te transportojne ne nje bote tjeter per aq minuta sa je duke i ndjekur. E them kete sepse javen e kaluar pagova njesoj si per nje nga shfaqjet e tyre qe te shikoja *'Spider-Man, Turn Off the Dark'* ne _Broadway_ dhe u zhgenjeva. Shfaqja filloi disi si Cirque du Soleil por vetem fillimi dhe mbyllja ishin te tille fatkeqsisht. Ndersa Cirque du Soleil te mbajne te interesuar te ndjekesh shfaqjen gjithe kohes.

----------


## shigjeta

Nje shfaqje tjeter e bukur...

----------

